# Online Mortgage Comparions



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Chaps, just after some advise;

When using the online mortgage comparions sites (i.e. the ones that find the best deal) when it asks for mortgage term, should I be putting in..

> Term left to run 

or

> Total Mortgage term (i.e. 25 years)

Makes a big difference to the repayment! 

I think its 'term left to run' but none of the sites seem to say


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

If you put in term left to run you will have a comparison on a like for like basis with your existing mortgage (which I assume was originally set up with 25 years to run? But will have much less now). If you use a term of 25 years on the comparison site, then you will be quoted a repayment amount which will have to be made for the next 25 years times 12 months (which I presume is much longer than you want).

So you were correct in your assumption


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

To be honest try different terms so you can see just how quickly you could pay off a mortgage with surprisingly little extra on the monthly payments (they want to encourage you to take 25 years it makes them shedloads more money!)...

Also rather than go to the comparison website's (which only list providers who give them whatever commission they've negotiated for referring you if you proceed), have a look on Martin Lewis' moneysaving expert independent website (chap who is on tv quite a lot giving advice). His site will advise you which comparison sites to go to and often consider your circumstances in the ones he recommends (a lot of his site works on a 'workflow' basis - you answer a question Yes/No and then he advises which is best for you).

Here's the link - http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Put in term left to run.

Have a play around with the term as CliveP says, you may be pleasantly surprised.

If you have a good credit rating and plenty of financial history then also consider going direct rather than through a broker.

A broker wanted to charge me 500 pounds to remortgage and I did it myself and there was only 3 or 4 hours work in it to be honest.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

London & Country are well worth a call. Their link is on the moneysavingexpert guide. They saved me a an absolute fortune. I thought I'd found the best deal available and wasn't going to bother calling them but gave it a try anyway - soooooooooo glad I did.

Since then loads of people I know have found a mortgage or remortgage through them and saved fortunes. 

No pressure or sales pitch at all. They just ask you a few questions and get back to you the following day with what they can do for you.


----------

